# I'm starting my first build.



## MikeJeng (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I'm new to the forums so... hello.





Anyway, I've waited a while to build a computer. 
Finally, i'm getting started.

*Upgrading from:*
-Radeon 9800 pro

-1 GB of DDR RAM

-Pentium 4

*UPGRADING TO:*

-8800GT (EVGA)

-Q6600

-ASUS P5E WS

-OCZ Reaper 4GB RAM

-Coolermaster stacker 830 Case

___________

I'm pretty dang excited. 

I'm tired of playing CSS at 15 fps!
I'm tired of playing crysis at .2 fps. (not kidding)
I'm tired of playing COD4 at everything low



I'm only ordering 2 things at a time from newegg. 

I have just placed orders on my first 2: the coolermaster case and the motherboard.
Everything else like keyboard, speakers, CD drives are going to be bought at Bestbuy.


If I can find my old camera I'll post pictures or even put it in the case mod gallery...If I can, I don't really know the rules to these forums or how people act. 

*I want bragging rights*




Good day.


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2008)

What PSU are you getting?


----------



## keakar (Jan 13, 2008)

your gonna get hosed on prices at bestbuy, they cant compete with newegg unless you need it today.


you only need 2gb of ram but if your getting 4gb then get a 2x2gb set dont get 4x1gb


----------



## Duffman (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like the beginning of a nice system.  What kind of HDD's are you looking at getting?

yowsa, how can you play those games at those framerates???

Newegg is my friend.  Especially since they have a warehouse in Jersey so stuff that ships from there gets here next day if ordered early enuf.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay.

I am using a OCZ "gameXstream" 700W PSU


2X 2GB RAM.






I live in Pennsylvania, so newegg should have my stuff in by the 17th or 18th. i'll be finished with the system in a few weeks since I'm ordering things 2 at a time.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 13, 2008)

oh yeah, Can you also tell me if my ASUS P5E WS motherboard supports penryn? It has PCI-E 2.0, so I'm assuming it will be compatible with some newer stuff.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 13, 2008)

You should be able to check the compatability list at Asus's site for that. But assuming it's newer gen stuff, you should be okay.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 13, 2008)

Asus is slow... the website I mean.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> oh yeah, Can you also tell me if my ASUS P5E WS motherboard supports penryn? It has PCI-E 2.0, so I'm assuming it will be compatible with some newer stuff.



Does support and should have no problems at all bud.


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Asus is slow... the website I mean.



here the same stuff they show on there website 

http://www.platinummicro.com/product.asp?pf_id=MBASP5EWS

and why a ws mobo and not the ASUS MAXIMUS FORMULA ?


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 13, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Does support and should have no problems at all bud.



Are you sure? Isn't penryn 45 nm while the Q6600 is 65?


----------



## Duffman (Jan 13, 2008)

X38 supports it.  That is the little brother to my Maximus Formula board


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2008)

X38 chipset. No need to say more.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 13, 2008)

not to mention the box says so, lol


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 13, 2008)

You should go with an 8800 GTS 512 imo


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 13, 2008)

A Cheese Danish said:


> You should go with an 8800 GTS 512 imo



Why? it's 70 dollars more and is about 10% better.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 13, 2008)

I see your point now. Its all but personal choice really. Now that i see it, either one will do whatever you wish it too haha


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, the 8800GT is very close with the 8800GTS (revised).



Soon, when Nvidia releases some kind of 9xxx card, I'll use the EVGA step-up program.



My case and motherboard should be here around Thursday.
I'll take pictures.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2008)

That's a hell of an upgrade. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 14, 2008)

Lol, Yes! The GT just dropped by $10 on newegg.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, today is 1-15-08.

My coolermaster stacker has just arrived and it's huge!

Compare this to a suitcase.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 16, 2008)

Cool cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Jonsta (Jan 16, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> *UPGRADING TO:*
> 
> -8800GT (EVGA)
> 
> -ASUS P5E WS



I'm not so sure you'd want to get an nVidia card for an X38 motherboard. Maybe it's best if you stick to ATi? Atleast then you could run Crossfire if you wanted to upgrade in the future.


----------



## ElWapo973 (Jan 16, 2008)

Just a heads up.  By the end of this month you will be able to buy a Q9450(Penryn45nm+2.66GHz+1333FSB+12MBcache+SSE4) for just 50 bucks more MSRP(maybe even less online) than the Q6600 your considering.  Here is a link to intels corporate pdf file: http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/10/101302/Jan_07_08_1ku_Price.pdf


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 16, 2008)

Jonsta said:


> I'm not so sure you'd want to get an nVidia card for an X38 motherboard. Maybe it's best if you stick to ATi? Atleast then you could run Crossfire if you wanted to upgrade in the future.



Especially when it's not confirmed that nVidia's SLi will be available on X38.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 16, 2008)

I won't use Sli. i'm not rich enough.


Are you sure it's for Ati only?

i never knew they had exclusive motherboards...
I mean, you can put a 3870 on a *Nvidia* 680i.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 16, 2008)

Plus, I already ordered and recieved my motherboard.


----------



## Radkid (Jan 16, 2008)

if u havent ordered your ram yet i think u should not get 4gb unless u opting for vista @64 bit. cuz i think the 32 bit version doesnt support 4 gigs of ram....
right now 2 gigs should be gud enough to run pretty much anything unless u hoping to do a lot of multitasking....
then again a noobs advice(me) should confirm with the others first.....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't worry you can run an ATI card on an nVidia chipset, same goes for vice versa.

There is only one exception, you can run SLi with 7/6 series cards with older Intel chipset using hacked drivers that were originally used for the ULi chipsets for SLi.

Hopefully the X38/X48 series chipsets will change that to run both crossfire and SLi natively.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, So far I have my case and motherboard.

Tonight (1.16.08) I ordered my GT, Cooler and RAM.


The last things (CPU and PSU) I will be ordering shortly after I recieve my package.



I should have the thread updated in ~2 weeks.

Pictures soon, if my sister lets me use the camera. 


I freakin' love Newegg. I confirmed the order 2 hours ago and it is on step 3. Quick.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey wait... My dad says that I can't buy a Q6600 until february


Is there any news of the Penryn Quads coming that month?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2008)

I heard 1st or 2nd week of March for 45nm quads.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 25, 2008)

That's a really long wait....

I'll have to live with games at 10fps for 2 more months.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 25, 2008)

then get a E8400 >.>


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 25, 2008)

I want a quad though... It makes me feel good.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2008)

Then switch to Phenom "??"


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 25, 2008)

Just get a e2160 or something, and oc.....If your workstation board overclocks well, that is..
Then just use it till the 45nm's launch.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey, will these quads really be so good.





I want to be ready for the future of gaming but don't most games only support dual cores?

Will it be putting the other 2 cores to waste?


I'm extremely excited to build but I'm have a weird situation.

E8400 or Q9450? Will there be a huge performance increase?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, quad will make a difference later.


----------



## Radkid (Feb 3, 2008)

*finished but with probs...HELP!!!!!!*

i finished the build today
stuff came in last week
boot error 
"floppy disks error(40)"
i kinda changed my whole list actually
mb evga 680sli
vista wont install saying internal error and stops midway
and asks to restart th pc
running linux no issues though


----------



## lordolunch (Feb 3, 2008)

.2 FPS? And i thought my computer was bad. Sounds like your gonna be fine dineing in the PC world now though. Crysis'll rock on a system like that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 3, 2008)

@Radkid

DO you have a floppy installed? No, disable it in bios. As far as Vista goes, you may need a bios flash. I know on my board I would need to keep bios 15 if I try to install Vista with a Kentsfield installed.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 4, 2008)

Radkid said:


> i finished the build today
> stuff came in last week
> boot error
> "floppy disks error(40)"
> ...



what version of BIOS are you running?


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 7, 2008)

What are you talking about?


----------

